# Question about Chronic Constipation...



## 22916 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a 21 year old male, I've had Chronic Constipation nearly all of my life. I've dealt with it, it's just difficult passing stool. Recently, I kept finding blood on tissue paper after wiping and sometimes, very few times, a little piece of poop, typically red, like crayon red. So, I visited the doctor, the doctor, now I am getting a colonosphomy (sp) my question to this place...1.) Is chronic constipation unhealthy (will is shorten life) and can it lead to colon cancer, or other diseases, I research and find 50/50 answers...so I'm confused, even doctors seem to differ with answers.2.) I'm real worried I am going to have colon cancer at such a young age and have to go to the bathroom in a bag (which I think would ruin my sex life with my girlfriend) I'm just so stressed about this all, I am having the test in one month...Does this sound like colon cancer might be the problem?Also, I have BM once every week sometimes, sometimes longer than a week and other times 3 times a week I will have BM.Maybe other people with same problems can help me. Thanks guys and girs...-worried sick


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I wrote a massive reply to this but it got lost in cyber space.The main point of this was:Its unlikely to be cancer. Calm down, and try not to worry until after the test.It sounds like you have piles. Which can cause bleeding.Have a read around the forum.Try and have a good christmas,.Nikki


----------

